# FORUM



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Quanti di voi sentono in questo posto/forum a casa propria? ... mi riferisco a quelli di DOL e di Metro'.

Io dopo piu' di 1anno mi sento ancora una reduce/scampata/bollata come utente DOL ... resteremo in Eterno in questa condizione? 

Eppure sembra che la cittadinanza di utente "Tradimento.net" ci possa essere riconosciuta di diritto, o no?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quanti di voi sentono in questo posto/forum a casa propria? ... mi riferisco a quelli di DOL e di Metro'.
> 
> Io dopo piu' di 1anno mi sento ancora una reduce/scampata/bollata come utente DOL ... resteremo in Eterno in questa condizione?
> 
> Eppure sembra che la cittadinanza di utente "Tradimento.net" ci possa essere riconosciuta di diritto, o no?


io non so nemmeno chi viene da dol e chi da metro.....


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

Bhe' certo che se entrati qua dentro piu' che rompere i coglioni e rimpiangere il posto dal quale siete venuti non sapete fare...
sai... vai nessuno ti trattiene


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Bhe' certo che se entrati qua dentro piu' che rompere i coglioni e rimpiangere il posto dal quale siete venuti non sapete fare...*
> sai... vai nessuno ti trattiene


Ma chi?


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quanti di voi sentono in questo posto/forum a casa propria? ... mi riferisco a quelli di DOL e di Metro'.
> 
> Io dopo piu' di 1anno mi sento ancora una reduce/scampata/bollata come utente DOL ... resteremo in Eterno in questa condizione?
> 
> Eppure sembra che la cittadinanza di utente "Tradimento.net" ci possa essere riconosciuta di diritto, o no?


Non è che ci si sente così perchè dentro si ha ancora un legame con quel nostro passato? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Da chi, poi, questa cittadinanza dovrebbe venir riconosciuta?

Mi pare che sia spesso tu, mari' che ti voglia sentir non parte del forum, non tanto che altri non riconoscano la tua appartenenza...

Ti faccio un esempio: quando è entrato Galassia, rileggiti il tuo intervento...come se TU non ti sentissi parte del forum...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quanti di voi sentono in questo posto/forum a casa propria? ... mi riferisco a quelli di DOL e di Metro'.
> 
> Io dopo piu' di 1anno mi sento ancora una reduce/scampata/bollata come utente DOL ... resteremo in Eterno in questa condizione?
> 
> Eppure sembra che la cittadinanza di utente "Tradimento.net" ci possa essere riconosciuta di diritto, o no?


In qualunque situazione bisognerebbe porsi il problema se il disagio, la sensazione di sentirsi fuori posto non sia stata da noi provocata ...anche involontariamente ...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma chi?



Tolgo il plurale e lo metto al singolare... e mi scuso con te che in effetti non c'entri nulla.


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tolgo il plurale e lo metto al singolare... e mi scuso con te che in effetti non c'entri nulla.


Almeno in questo!!! Grazie...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2008)

*OT*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non è che ci si sente così perchè dentro si ha ancora un legame con quel nostro passato?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a proposito: che fine ha fatto? starà mangiando il gelato con la vicina?


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quanti di voi sentono in questo posto/forum a casa propria? ... mi riferisco a quelli di DOL e di Metro'.
> 
> Io dopo piu' di 1anno mi sento ancora una reduce/scampata/bollata come utente DOL ... resteremo in Eterno in questa condizione?
> 
> Eppure sembra che la cittadinanza di utente "Tradimento.net" ci possa essere riconosciuta di diritto, o no?


dimentichi che alla fine siamo quasi la maggioranza del forum, se unisci metro e dol


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> dimentichi che alla fine siamo quasi la maggioranza del forum, se unisci metro e dol
















   in effetti... 

ps Emma se vuoi ti faccio l'elenco di chi arriva da Dol... come se non l'avessimo mai scritto...


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' certo che se entrati qua dentro piu' che rompere i coglioni e rimpiangere il posto dal quale siete venuti non sapete fare...
> sai... vai nessuno ti trattiene


Ma se ogni tanto VOI ci mostrate la porta d'ingresso, siete piu' VOI dei rompi coglioni.

Io come Bruja e qualcun'altro siamo veramente dei veterani di qua dentro ... personalmente non ci sono rimasta perche sto posto era un deserto, Bruja invece ha tenuto duro e c'ha faticato tanto, tantissimo per avviarlo ... nessuno ha dei rimpianti (in linea di massima) pero' e' anche di cattivo gusto ricordarci da dove proveniamo.


Poi IO andro' quando mi pare ... come, quando e dove dico IO ... e ci puoi contare/scommettere che non mi faro' trattenere da NESSUNO ... ma solo quando lo dico IO.

COMPRI'?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quanti di voi sentono in questo posto/forum a casa propria? ... mi riferisco a quelli di DOL e di Metro'.
> 
> Io dopo piu' di 1anno mi sento ancora una reduce/scampata/bollata come utente DOL ... resteremo in Eterno in questa condizione?
> 
> Eppure sembra che la cittadinanza di utente "Tradimento.net" ci possa essere riconosciuta di diritto, o no?


a me da' un po' fastidio la sensazione che ci siano alcuni che si sentono parte del forum e altri ospiti ospitati.
io me ne sbatto i cojones anche se mi fa un po' incazzare un certo atteggiamento di snobbismo di quelli che si considerano i "vecchi".
A me il nonnismo ha sempre urtato parecchio ma non ho problemi a contrastarlo.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me da' un po' fastidio la sensazione che ci siano alcuni che si sentono parte del forum e altri ospiti ospitati.
> io me ne sbatto i cojones anche se mi fa un po' incazzare un certo atteggiamento di snobbismo di quelli che si considerano i "vecchi".
> A me il nonnismo ha sempre urtato parecchio ma non ho problemi a contrastarlo.


ne ero certa che mi avresti capita


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me da' un po' fastidio la sensazione che ci siano alcuni che si sentono parte del forum e altri ospiti ospitati.
> * io* me ne sbatto i cojones anche se *mi fa un po' incazzare un certo atteggiamento di snobbismo di quelli che si considerano i "vecchi".*
> A me il nonnismo ha sempre urtato parecchio ma non ho problemi a contrastarlo.


??? 

a me no, anzi il contrario, mi diverto a vedere sotto la crosta se c'e' qualcosa o se e' tutto finto...

beh ti dico solo che forse 2 o 3 si salvano...ma forse...


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ???
> 
> a me no, anzi il contrario, mi diverto a vedere sotto la crosta se c'e' qualcosa o se e' tutto finto...
> 
> ...


Forse!


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Luglio 2008)

ovviamente a me mi fotte un beneamato chi siamo da dove siamo venuti dove andiamo ... certo è che metro era un forum di cazzoni che cazzeggiavano ... qui si entrava ed entra per problemi più seri ... ergo le persone che provengono da metro le trovo più simpatiche, spumeggianti, intelligenti ... pronte alla battute. In pratica sì sono migliori (per quello che serve a me questo forum). Io non mi sento ospite ne sopportato ne ... ne ... ne... e per chi non l'avesse capito la battuta di metro numero 1 fu "suca questa minchia odorosa" ancora ci rido


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ovviamente a me mi fotte un beneamato chi siamo da dove siamo venuti dove andiamo ... certo è che metro era un forum di cazzoni che cazzeggiavano ... qui si entrava ed entra per problemi più seri ... ergo le persone che provengono da metro le trovo più simpatiche, spumeggianti, intelligenti ... pronte alla battute. In pratica sì sono migliori (per quello che serve a me questo forum). Io non mi sento ospite ne sopportato ne ... ne ... ne... e per chi non l'avesse capito la battuta di metro numero 1 f*u "suca questa minchia odorosa" ancora ci rido*


dillo a me!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  o  ltretutto fu un epitaffio perfetto!!
m'immagino ancora la faccia di jagone al leggerla!!


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2008)

*Perchè usi il plurale?*



Mari' ha detto:


> Quanti di voi sentono in questo posto/forum a casa propria? ... mi riferisco a quelli di DOL e di Metro'.
> 
> *Io dopo piu' di 1anno mi sento ancora una reduce/scampata/bollata come utente DOL ... resteremo in Eterno in questa condizione*?
> 
> Eppure sembra che la cittadinanza di utente "Tradimento.net" ci possa essere riconosciuta di diritto, o no?


Marì, se dopo un anno ti senti ospite in un forum...credo sia solo un problema tuo.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Marì, se dopo un anno ti senti ospite in un forum...credo sia solo un problema tuo.


io qui dentro mi sento come un maiale nella merda. 

	
	
		
		
	


	















si può dire maiale???


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2008)

*minchia di grillo...quale finezza...*



Asudem ha detto:


> io qui dentro mi sento come un maiale nella merda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...si si, si può dire...


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io qui dentro mi sento come un maiale nella merda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco ... questo dicevo


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...si si, si può dire...


uh quanto sei delicato!!! era un eufemismo, è ovvio..


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2008)

non posso esimermi





anatema


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Marì, se dopo un anno ti senti ospite in un forum...credo sia solo un problema tuo.


No, non e' un Mio problema ... sono le continue tirare in ballo da dove proveniamo, e che la porta e' aperta per andarcene ... questo atteggiamento a me personalmente ha rotto il cazzo ... qui nessuno e' padrone di niente, la proprieta' E' di Fabrizio e ne rispondo solo a LUI quando ritornera' OK?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

uffa.
vabbè, come la nutella sul pane



va meglio??


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> uh *quanto sei delicato*!!! era un eufemismo, è ovvio..


certo che si... per questo ho apprezzato la deliziosa metafora...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> certo che si... per questo ho apprezzato la deliziosa metafora...


come sempre mi son ripresa in corner!!


----------



## Old Angel (28 Luglio 2008)

Ohhh ma state sempre a scannarvi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ovviamente a me mi fotte un beneamato chi siamo da dove siamo venuti dove andiamo ... certo è che metro era un forum di cazzoni che cazzeggiavano ... qui si entrava ed entra per problemi più seri ... ergo le persone che provengono da metro le trovo più simpatiche, spumeggianti, intelligenti ... pronte alla battute. In pratica sì sono migliori (per quello che serve a me questo forum). Io non mi sento ospite ne sopportato ne ... ne ... ne... e per chi non l'avesse capito la battuta di metro numero 1 fu "suca questa minchia odorosa" ancora ci rido


Mi sai spiegare perché non è più attivo quel luogo di delizie?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ovviamente a me mi fotte un beneamato chi siamo da dove siamo venuti dove andiamo ... certo è che metro era un forum di cazzoni che cazzeggiavano ... qui si entrava ed entra per problemi più seri ... ergo le persone che provengono da metro le trovo più simpatiche, spumeggianti, intelligenti ... pronte alla battute. In pratica sì sono migliori (per quello che serve a me questo forum). Io non mi sento ospite ne sopportato ne ... ne ... ne... e per chi non l'avesse capito la battuta di metro numero 1 fu "suca questa minchia odorosa" ancora ci rido


Mancava il parere di un esperto.

Ora possiamo tutti riposare in pace.


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2008)

*calmina eh...*



Mari' ha detto:


> No, non e' un Mio problema ... sono le continue tirare in ballo da dove proveniamo, e che la porta e' aperta per andarcene ... *questo atteggiamento a me personalmente ha rotto il cazzo ... qui nessuno e' padrone di niente, la proprieta' E' di Fabrizio e ne rispondo solo a LUI quando ritornera' OK*?


Ma quale Ok ed Ok, ma chi ti cerca... per me puoi essere arrivata da Marte, sai che mi frega...
Ma perchè, ancora ti dicono che sei arrivata da un altro luogo e da un altro tempo? Dai, non ci credo...


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> uffa.
> vabbè, come la nutella sul pane
> 
> 
> ...



Tipo questa?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mancava il parere di un esperto.
> 
> Ora possiamo tutti riposare in pace.


sarete sempre nei miei ricordi.

adiemus


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sai spiegare perché non è più attivo quel luogo di delizie?


perchè chi l'aveva aperto si era rotto i coglioni ... complice anche qualche problemino familiare ... scazzi ce ne erano anche lì ma in un momento di stanca marcello decise, insindacabilmente, che così come l'aveva aperto lo chiudeva. finiva una epoca ... tutto qui. il resto è dietrologia spicciola e stupida. io mi sono accapigliato, come è di prassi, con diverse persone ... con le quali, poi, trovandoci ho riempito i cannoli di ricotta siciliana. mai nessuna vera cattiveria ... come sto leggendo qui in questi giorni. chiaro persa? se no ti faccio un disegnino!


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mancava il parere di un esperto.
> 
> Ora possiamo tutti riposare in pace.


visto che sono esperto: si vede lontano molte miglia che non trombi da parecchio. sei acida come un limone acerbo.
tanto per ricordartelo ... a me me ne fotte un cazzo di quello che pensi. continuerò a stare qui e a scrivere finchè vorrò! augh


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tipo questa?


sono io!!!.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> perchè chi l'aveva aperto si era rotto i coglioni ... complice anche qualche problemino familiare ... scazzi ce ne erano anche lì ma in un momento di stanca marcello decise, insindacabilmente, che così come l'aveva aperto lo chiudeva. finiva una epoca ... tutto qui. il resto è dietrologia spicciola e stupida. io mi sono accapigliato, come è di prassi, con diverse persone ... con le quali, poi, trovandoci ho riempito i cannoli di ricotta siciliana. mai nessuna vera cattiveria ... come sto leggendo qui in questi giorni. chiaro persa? se no ti faccio un disegnino!


Cos'è il resto?


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sai spiegare perché non è più attivo quel luogo di delizie?


snobismo inutile 
sembriamo i bambini dell'asilo...


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma quale Ok ed Ok, ma chi ti cerca... per me puoi essere arrivata da Marte, sai che mi frega...
> Ma perchè, ancora ti dicono che sei arrivata da un altro luogo e da un altro tempo? *Dai, non ci credo...*


allora non sei attento, sei distratto.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> snobismo inutile
> sembriamo i bambini dell'asilo...


concordo con brugolina bella


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

ma snobismo con una o due b??


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cos'è il resto?


le cazzate che pensate (perchè se mi poni una domanda del genere vuol dire che pensi altro). le cazzate che vi dite pettegolando come comari che hanno un cazzo da fare. 
persa ... hai sbagliato persona. se vuoi divertirti a fare la finta ingenuotta hai proprio sbagliato persona


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma snobismo con una o due b??


una cazzona


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> concordo con brugolina bella


e no cazzo ... odio questi modi di fare da professorini del cazzo quando poi si sbranano come cani


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sai spiegare perché non è più attivo quel luogo di delizie?


quel luogo
era nato dalle ceneri di tradimento ....oddio c'eravamo prima noi!


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> quel luogo
> era nato dalle ceneri di tradimento ....oddio c'eravamo prima noi!


sì ma la finalità era diversa


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2008)

*è vero...*



Mari' ha detto:


> allora non sei attento, sei distratto.


E' una delle mie qualità... poi leggo poche discussioni. Dai, cos'hai combinato questa volta?


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> e no cazzo ... odio questi modi di fare da professorini del cazzo quando poi si sbranano come cani


sei sicuro che sia una sola b?
ce l'hai con me pistola?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

*Parlando di educazione...*



unodinoi ha detto:


> visto che sono esperto: si vede lontano molte miglia che non trombi da parecchio. sei acida come un limone acerbo.
> tanto per ricordartelo ... a me me ne fotte un cazzo di quello che pensi. continuerò a stare qui e a scrivere finchè vorrò! augh


Hai ragione.

La cosa peggiore e' che trombo ma non vengo... 

Senti mi cucchiaino di zucchero contro l'acidita'?


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' una delle mie qualità... poi leggo poche discussioni. Dai, *cos'hai combinato questa volta?*


Io niente ... leggo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2008)

siamo l'uovo o la gallina?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> snobismo inutile
> sembriamo i bambini dell'asilo...


Nessuno snobismo.
Mari' chiede perché si sente ospite.
Ma sono quelli di Dol che per mesi hanno riempito discussioni su polemiche che si trascinavano da lì.
Ora alcuni dei provenienti da Metro (che non so chi siano) rimpiangono quel forum e Uno afferma che era il luogo ideale perché votato al cazzeggio e di conseguenza (legame logico che non colgo) più intelligente.
In seguito a ciò ho chiesto perché fosse stato chiuso un luogo che lui apprezzava tanto.
Se ci sono pettegolezzi dietro o altre storie, a cui lui allude, non lo so.

Credo che il fatto fondamentale sia che non mi sembra corretto entrare nel forum del Milan e voler parlare dell'Inter o addirittura di canzonette o barzellette sui carabinieri e stupirsi che si susciti lo stupore di chi credeva di poter parlare di calcio.
Se poi i milanisti si sentissero dare dei poco intelligenti perché di calcio vogliono parlare potrebbero anche non essere contenti.
Mi sembra sì questo logico.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> concordo con brugolina bella


io ho il grembiule piu' bello ma manco lo metto...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> allora non sei attento, sei distratto.


Veramente nessuno si e' rivolto a te.

Il post l'ho scritto io in risposta ad altri...tu cosa c'entri? Chi ti ha cercato?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

*non per vantarmi*



Minerva ha detto:


> siamo l'uovo o la gallina?


sia metro che tradimento credo che con me abbian fatto l'affare del secolo.

tipo maradona al napoli...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> quel luogo
> era nato dalle ceneri di tradimento ....oddio c'eravamo prima noi!


e dei balzi di nadamas da un forum all'altro non diciamo niente?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> e no cazzo ... odio questi modi di fare da professorini del cazzo quando poi si sbranano come cani


Chi sbrana chi?


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sia metro che tradimento credo che con me abbian fatto l'affare del secolo.
> 
> tipo maradona al napoli...


lo penso anche io.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nessuno snobismo.
> Mari' chiede perché si sente ospite.
> Ma sono quelli di Dol che per mesi hanno riempito discussioni su polemiche che si trascinavano da lì.
> Ora alcuni dei provenienti da Metro (che non so chi siano) rimpiangono quel forum e Uno afferma che era il luogo ideale perché votato al cazzeggio e di conseguenza (legame logico che non colgo) più intelligente.
> ...


A te Purduta manco ti rispondo, non ne vale la pena ... cosi non corro il rischio di mandarti a QUEL Paese.


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2008)

idem con caviale





Anna A ha detto:


> lo penso anche io.


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che il fatto fondamentale sia che non mi sembra corretto entrare nel forum del Milan e voler parlare dell'Inter o addirittura di canzonette o barzellette sui carabinieri e stupirsi che si susciti lo stupore di chi credeva di poter parlare di calcio.
> Se poi i milanisti si sentissero dare dei poco intelligenti perché di calcio vogliono parlare potrebbero anche non essere contenti.
> Mi sembra sì questo logico.


ma chi l'ha fatto di grazia?
il fatto che ogni tanto si ricordi qualche personaggio non mi pare così grave.
persa, ma se ci sono tante sezioni del forum un motivo ci sarà..o no?


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nessuno snobismo.
> Mari' chiede perché si sente ospite.
> Ma sono quelli di Dol che per mesi hanno riempito discussioni su polemiche che si trascinavano da lì.
> Ora alcuni dei provenienti da Metro (che non so chi siano) rimpiangono quel forum e Uno afferma che era il luogo ideale perché votato al cazzeggio e di conseguenza (legame logico che non colgo) più intelligente.
> ...


e io che provengo da tutti e due in forum incriminati?
'na cajenna me dovrei fare allora..


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ora alcuni dei provenienti da Metro (che non so chi siano) rimpiangono quel forum
> 
> .


ma chi???
dove l'hai letto??
se esce un commento amichevole  tra ex forumisti dello stesso forum non vuol dire che si rimpianga.
a me sembra abbiate voglia di polemica a tutti i costi


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente nessuno si e' rivolto a te.
> 
> Il post l'ho scritto io in risposta ad altri...tu cosa c'entri? *Chi ti ha cercato?*


Nessuno! ... questo e' un forum, e cio che si scrive riguarda Tutti

Mi ha dato fastidio cio che hai scritto qua nei riguardi degli utenti ex Metro':



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non dite cazzate.
> Nessuno vi ha chiesto il parere sull'aspetto di Alesera.
> 
> Siete maleducate. Per me potete anche ritornarci da dove siete venute... Ops e' chiuso... chi sa come mai.



Per caso devo chiedere a te il permesso di aprire un post in questione?



Oggi te lo dico come una madre: Lettri, vai a cacare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma chi l'ha fatto di grazia?
> il fatto che ogni tanto si ricordi qualche personaggio non mi pare così grave.
> persa, ma se ci sono tante sezioni del forum un motivo ci sarà..o no?


Forse non hai letto l'intervento di Unodinoi a cui avevo risposto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e io che provengo da tutti e due in forum incriminati?
> 'na cajenna me dovrei fare allora..


Non si propone nulla a nessuno.
Semplicemente non trovo carino leggere (come ha scritto Uno) che qui si è meno intelligenti.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma chi l'ha fatto di grazia?
> il fatto che ogni tanto si ricordi qualche personaggio non mi pare così grave.
> persa, ma se ci sono tante sezioni del forum un motivo ci sarà..o no?



Nulla da dire... ma se pensi che qui tu abbia trovato una manica di ipocriti... mi pare che un minimo sia dirti che la porta e' aperta, credo che tu avresti molto probabilmente detto la stessa cosa.

Senza fare tragedie greche o contattare scafisti. 

Per me il vostro intervento su Alesera era maleducato a prescindere dal fatto che sia verita' o meno... e se leggo questi buillismi da 4a elementare le palle mi girano ad elica.

Non credo nessuno ti abbia mai fatta sentire indesiderata, anzi... se leggo generalizzare scadendo nel dire un forum di ipocriti, mi sembra una grande cazzata.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non hai letto l'intervento di Unodinoi a cui avevo risposto.



e forse tu non hai letto il commento di lettrice a minerva e brugola che ha quotato mari', assolutamente gratuito ed inutile la citazione al vecchio forum.
da lì la provocazione e il casino.
E' l'ora del thè
venite invece di continuare a litigare??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ???
> 
> a me no, anzi il contrario, mi diverto a vedere sotto la crosta se c'e' qualcosa o se e' tutto finto...
> 
> beh ti dico solo che forse 2 o 3 si salvano...ma forse...





unodinoi ha detto:


> ovviamente a me mi fotte un beneamato chi siamo da dove siamo venuti dove andiamo ... certo è che metro era un forum di cazzoni che cazzeggiavano ... qui si entrava ed entra per problemi più seri ... ergo *le persone che provengono da metro le trovo più simpatiche, spumeggianti, intelligenti ... pronte alla battute. In pratica sì sono migliori* (per quello che serve a me questo forum). Io non mi sento ospite ne sopportato ne ... ne ... ne... e per chi non l'avesse capito la battuta di metro numero 1 fu "suca questa minchia odorosa" ancora ci rido


.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e forse tu non hai letto il commento di lettrice a minerva e brugola che ha quotato mari', assolutamente gratuito ed inutile la citazione al vecchio forum.
> da lì la provocazione e il casino.
> E' l'ora del thè
> venite invece di continuare a litigare??


Evidentemente tu non hai letto prima... gratuito, offensivo ed inutile il loro intervento.

Comunque evita di fare l'avvocato.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nulla da dire... ma se pensi che qui tu abbia trovato una manica di ipocriti... mi pare che un minimo sia dirti che *la porta e' aperta,* credo che tu avresti molto probabilmente detto la stessa cosa.
> 
> Senza fare tragedie greche o contattare scafisti.
> 
> ...



aridaglie ... ma oltre a moderatrice che fai anche la portinaia qua dentro?


Cose da pazzi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e forse tu non hai letto il commento di lettrice a minerva e brugola che ha quotato mari', assolutamente gratuito ed inutile la citazione al vecchio forum.
> da lì la provocazione e il casino.
> E' l'ora del thè
> venite invece di continuare a litigare??


Tè freddo alla pesca, grazie


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Evidentemente tu non hai letto prima... gratuito, offensivo ed inutile il loro intervento.
> 
> Comunque evita di fare l'avvocato.


a parte che faccio quel che mi pare..prima di te io avevo espresso lo stesso tuo concetto senza dire "tornate da dove siete venute".
non è peccatio ammettere di avere esagerato eh??


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senza fare tragedie greche o contattare scafisti.
> 
> Per me il vostro intervento su Alesera era maleducato a prescindere dal fatto che sia verita' o meno... e se leggo questi buillismi da 4a elementare le palle mi girano ad elica.
> 
> Non credo nessuno ti abbia mai fatta sentire indesiderata, anzi... se leggo generalizzare scadendo nel dire un forum di ipocriti, mi sembra una grande cazzata.


ancora?
ma che cazzo c'entra ora alesera con questa discussione??
me l'hai già menata con il tuo solito bon ton e ancora la ritiri fuori?
non è che quello che urta te urta il mondo.
chi ha detto che è un forum di ipocriti?
me lo linki?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> aridaglie ... ma oltre a moderatrice che fai anche la portinaia qua dentro?
> 
> 
> Cose da pazzi.


Tu sei cose da pazzi.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu sei cose da pazzi.


sicuramente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma non sono scema.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

smettetela di rompere le palle e facciamo la merenda!!!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> sicuramente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io non ne sarei cosi' sicura


----------



## ranatan (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> smettetela di rompere le palle e facciamo la merenda!!!


Non vedo le cannucce...nè i cucchiaini...come servizio lasci a desiderare


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

bon però ammettiamolo. 
qui sono molto più accoglienti.
da noi, come diceva minnie, anzichè dare il benvenuto si dava subito il benservito.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> NOn vedo le cannucce...nè i cucchiaini...come servizio lasci a desiderare


ma tu infatti non eri mica invitata!!


----------



## ranatan (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu infatti non eri mica invitata!!


Che stronza che sei!
E se porto le cannucce?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Che stronza che sei!
> E se porto le cannucce?


sai dove te le puoi ficcare le cannucce??


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> smettetela di rompere le palle e facciamo la merenda!!!


 

troppi coloranti e troppo zucchero. ti faccio compagnia con una birra.


----------



## ranatan (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sai dove te le puoi ficcare le cannucce??


Su per il naso?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Su per il naso?


van bene anche lì


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io non ne sarei cosi' sicura


Ti dimostri sciocca, hai sbagliato e non lo vuoi ammette ... quindi sei doppiamente sciocca, mi deludi ... pensavo, pensavo, pensavo di te ... vabbe' lasciamo andare va', era tempo fa.


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Su per il naso?


è donna ottimista ranatan...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> troppi coloranti e troppo zucchero. ti faccio compagnia con una birra.


a quest'ora?? c'ha ragione il nazista allora!!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ancora?
> ma che cazzo c'entra ora alesera con questa discussione??
> me l'hai già menata con il tuo solito bon ton e ancora la ritiri fuori?
> non è che quello che urta te urta il mondo.
> ...


Questa discussione e' scaturita da quella... a causa dei soliti commenti sul buonismo serpeggiante di questo forum (che altro non e' che ipocrisia) e la sua sostanza che pare peggiore di altri forum... ma dimmi se sbaglio eh?

La maleducazione e' maleducazione, non e' questione di usare forchette, poi se tu trovi onesto commentare la foto di un utente, che non e' neanche presente, soro' ipocrita.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> .


beh per cio' che ho gia' detto...

in base a cio' che mi suscitano gli scritti, sinceramente non ritengo delle cime tutti indistintamente ma saro' o no legittimato a pensare che ci sono anche testoline di Bippe...

ah ho capito si pensa ma non si dice...

ok...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> smettetela di rompere le palle e facciamo la merenda!!!


Allarghiamo la scelta


----------



## ranatan (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> van bene anche lì


Vabeh, guarda, sei inospitale al massimo.
Non ci vengo alla tua festa...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a quest'ora?? c'ha ragione il nazista allora!!


sono la 4 PM e tutto va bene. una birretta per suggellare l'attimo non guasta mica 

	
	
		
		
	


	






il nazista


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

guardate che mi sto pappando io alla facciaccia vostra /(sopratutto di ranatan..)


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allarghiamo la scelta


buona


----------



## ranatan (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guardate che mi sto pappando io alla facciaccia vostra /(sopratutto di ranatan..)


Il cocco mi fa schifo...tiè


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Vabeh, guarda, sei inospitale al massimo.
> Non ci vengo alla tua festa...


ma come non vieni???
mi servivi per evitare i 13 a tavola!!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sono la 4 PM e tutto va bene. una birretta per suggellare l'attimo non guasta mica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


obbè, allora fai due!!


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La maleducazione e' maleducazione, non e' questione di usare forchette, poi se tu trovi onesto commentare la foto di un utente, che non e' neanche presente, soro' ipocrita.


senti, tu ti permetti di dare della scema, racchia, di dire andatevene fuori dai coglioni a tutti quelli che ti gira e mi vieni a spaccare i cabasisi per un "fusto" ironico???
lasciamo che sia alesera a decidersi se ritenersi offeso e non te che non c'entri niente
a continuare a rimarcarlo sei più maleducata di me


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> buona


Io questa mangio...


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questa discussione e' scaturita da quella... a causa dei soliti commenti sul buonismo serpeggiante di questo forum (che altro non e' che ipocrisia) e la sua sostanza che pare peggiore di altri forum... ma dimmi se sbaglio eh?
> 
> La maleducazione e' maleducazione, non e' questione di usare forchette, *poi se tu trovi onesto commentare la foto di un utente, che non e' neanche presente*, soro' ipocrita.


Che poi, è una foto simpatica...


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questa discussione e' scaturita da quella... a causa dei soliti commenti sul buonismo serpeggiante di questo forum (che altro non e' che ipocrisia) e la sua sostanza che pare peggiore di altri forum... ma dimmi se sbaglio eh?
> 
> La maleducazione e' maleducazione, non e' questione di usare forchette, poi se tu trovi onesto commentare la foto di un utente, che non e' neanche presente, soro' ipocrita.


pasolini diceva 
_ma che me ne faccio di tutta questa buona educazione_


_ora cerco il padre nostro_


_Padre nostro che sei nei Cieli,
io non sono mai stato ridicolo in tutta la vita.
Ho sempre avuto negli occhi un velo d’ironia.
Padre nostro che sei nei Cieli:
ecco un tuo figlio che, in terra, è padre…
È a terra, non si difende più…
Se tu lo interroghi, egli è pronto a risponderti.
È loquace. Come quelli che hanno appena avuto
una disgrazia e sono abituati alle disgrazie.
Anzi, ha bisogno, lui, di parlare:
tanto che ti parla anche se tu non lo interroghi.
Quanta inutile buona educazione!
Non sono mai stato maleducato una volta nella mia vita.
Avevo il tratto staccato dalle cose, e sapevo tacere.
Per difendermi, dopo l’ironia, avevo il silenzio.
Padre nostro che sei nei Cieli:
sono diventato padre, e il grigio degli alberi
sfioriti, e ormai senza frutti,
il grigio delle eclissi, per mano tua mi ha sempre difeso.
Mi ha difeso dallo scandalo, dal dare in pasto
agli altri il mio potere perduto.
Infatti, Dio, io non ho mai dato l’ombra di uno scandalo.
Ero protetto dal mio possedere e dall’esperienza
del possedere, che mi rendeva, appunto,
ironico, silenzioso e infine inattaccabile come mio padre.
Ora tu mi hai lasciato.
Ah, ah, lo so ben io cosa ho sognato
Quel maledetto pomeriggio! Ho sognato Te.
Ecco perché è cambiata la mia vita.
E allora, poiché Ti ho,
che me ne faccio della paura del ridicolo?
I miei occhi sono divenuti due buffi e nudi
lampioni del mio deserto e della mia miseria.
Padre nostro che sei nei Cieli!
Che me ne faccio della mia buona educazione?
Chiacchiererò con Te come una vecchia, o un povero
operaio che viene dalla campagna, reso quasi nudo
dalla coscienza dei quattro soldi che guadagna
e che dà subito alla moglie - restando, lui, squattrinato,
come un ragazzo, malgrado le sue tempie grigie
e i calzoni larghi e grigi delle persone anziane…
chiacchiererò con la mancanza di pudore
della gente inferiore, che Ti è tanto cara.
Sei contento? Ti confido il mio dolore;
e sto qui a aspettare la tua risposta
come un miserabile e buon gatto aspetta
gli avanzi, sotto il tavolo: Ti guardo, Ti guardo fisso,
come un bambino imbambolato e senza dignità.
La buona reputazione, ah, ah!
Padre nostro che sei nei Cieli,
cosa me ne faccio della buona reputazione, e del destino
- che sembrava tutt’uno col mio corpo e il mio tratto -
di non fare per nessuna ragione al mondo parlare di me?
Che me ne faccio di questa persona
cosi ben difesa contro gli imprevisti?
_


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi, è una foto simpatica...


che ipocrita ben pensante. eravamo meglio noi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi, è una foto simpatica...


Tu ti senti figo con tutti quei peli, quelle orecchie e quei baffetti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> pasolini diceva
> _ma che me ne faccio di tutta questa buona educazione_
> 
> 
> _ora cerco il padre nostro_


Pasolini cercava i ragazzini...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questa discussione e' scaturita da quella... a causa dei soliti commenti sul buonismo serpeggiante di questo forum (che altro non e' che ipocrisia) e la sua sostanza che pare peggiore di altri forum... ma dimmi se sbaglio eh?
> 
> La maleducazione e' maleducazione, non e' questione di usare forchette, poi se tu trovi onesto commentare la foto di un utente, che non e' neanche presente, soro' ipocrita.


eh bè ma allora ditelo che è tutta colpa mia.

e non capisco nemmeno tutto sto dire di voler salvare l'immagine del forum.
come si fa a dire scemenze simili?
una immagine bigotta è una immagine migliore?


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2008)

*fottiti...*



Asudem ha detto:


> che ipocrita ben pensante. eravamo meglio noi


..e se hai un briciolo di coraggio, posta la tua...


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu ti senti figo con tutti quei peli, quelle orecchie e quei baffetti?


Ma parli di Fabrizi o del gatto?


----------



## La Lupa (28 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> siamo l'uovo o la gallina?


Gallina.

Decisamente, gallina.


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi, è una foto simpatica...


infatti. mi ha messo di buon umore....davvero


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Gallina.
> 
> Decisamente, gallina.


t'aspettavo


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pasolini cercava i ragazzini...


io so che cercava gli uomini... mai sentito parlare di pedofilia.


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti. mi ha messo di buon umore....davvero


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pasolini cercava i ragazzini...



Te la potevi risparmiare sta battuta ... e di pessimo gusto  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Poi ti scandalizzi su un avatar e qualche CAZZO di troppo.


Sei meschina!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma parli di Fabrizi o del gatto?


...del gatto ...Fabrizi era un figo e cucinava da dio ...ho un suo libro di ricette!


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pasolini cercava i ragazzini...


....pasolini era un artista .


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pasolini cercava i ragazzini...


Persa... Pasolini non era un pedofilo.
era gay ed amava i ragazzi giovani e con questo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Te la potevi risparmiare sta battuta ... e di pessimo gusto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' più di pessimo gusto cercare i ragazzini.


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> *La cosa peggiore e' che trombo ma non vengo... *
> 
> Senti mi cucchiaino di zucchero contro l'acidita'?


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...del gatto ...Fabrizi era un figo e cucinava da dio ...*ho un suo libro di ricette*!


Anche io...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...quella delle ricette stilate in poesie romanesche?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Persa... Pasolini non era un pedofilo.
> era gay ed amava i ragazzi giovani e con questo?


Tredicenni e quattordicenni devastati dalla povertà sono solo prede per un uomo adulto, benestante e di cultura.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì.
Era buonissima quella fatta con tutti gli avanzi...


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' più di pessimo gusto cercare i ragazzini.


Scusa, ma senza polemica... a me non risulta fosse pedofilo. Dove lo hai letto?


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' più di pessimo gusto cercare i ragazzini.



ma vafffanculo va ... tu non hai capito un cazzo nella e della vita ... comprendo invece tuo marito.


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì.
> Era buonissima quella fatta con tutti gli avanzi...


Quella che ho preferito era la matriciana!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma vafffanculo va ... tu non hai capito un cazzo nella e della vita ... comprendo invece tuo marito.


Sei di una tale maleducazione e presunzione che è l'ultima volta che ti rispondo.
Devi ben aver frequentato certe forumiste, ne hai imparato lo stile raffinato.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ..e se hai un briciolo di coraggio, posta la tua...


se tu posti la tua io posto la mia.
Ok??


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scusa, ma senza polemica... a me non risulta fosse pedofilo. Dove lo hai letto?


io sapevo fosse recchia non pedofilo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









(non vi agitate, recchia è solo per fare incazzare mk.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## lale75 (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quanti di voi sentono in questo posto/forum a casa propria? ... mi riferisco a quelli di DOL e di Metro'.
> 
> Io dopo piu' di 1anno mi sento ancora una reduce/scampata/bollata come utente DOL ... resteremo in Eterno in questa condizione?
> 
> Eppure sembra che la cittadinanza di utente "Tradimento.net" ci possa essere riconosciuta di diritto, o no?


Cos'è DOL? cosìè metrò?


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pasolini cercava i ragazzini...


Ussignur... Persa!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Cos'è DOL? cosìè metrò?


cos'è tradimento??


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei di una tale maleducazione e presunzione che è l'ultima volta che ti rispondo.
> * Devi ben aver frequentato certe forumiste*, ne hai imparato lo stile raffinato.



Affatto ... pensa a te che ti scrivi con tutte, ma va a vedere di chi parli


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pasolini cercava i ragazzini...


a Pe'...mettiti da sola 10 punti...abbonda pure...anzi te darei pure i miei...


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io sapevo fosse recchia non pedofilo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche io. Ragazzi giovani si, ok... ma non ragazzini o peggio. Spesso li pagava... ma c'è comunque una bella differenza.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Cos'è DOL? cosìè metrò?


www.Divorzioonline.com


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

*dopo mi pento e cancello..*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche io. Ragazzi giovani si, ok... ma non ragazzini o peggio. Spesso li pagava... ma c'è comunque una bella differenza.


..............


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ussignur... Persa!!!!!


e questa gente dovrebbe moderare, pensa tu


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche io. Ragazzi giovani si, ok... ma non ragazzini o peggio. Spesso li pagava... ma c'è comunque una bella differenza.


Erano ragazzi di quell'età dai tredici in su.
Tutta la sua opera considerato questo aspetto perde parte del suo valore di denuncia morale ...nonostante le analisi acute e spiazzanti.


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

*tanto per placare gli animi..*



Mari' ha detto:


> ma vafffanculo va ... tu non hai capito un cazzo nella e della vita ... comprendo invece tuo marito.


questa te la potevi proprio evitare


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se tu posti la tua io posto la mia.
> Ok??


Ok, dai posta!


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> questa te la potevi proprio evitare


Non volevo commentare... ma hai ragione.


----------



## Old Toujours (28 Luglio 2008)

Per me i film di Pasolini sono una cacata pazzesca !!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2008)

sì, marì.brutta


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Per me i film di Pasolini sono una cacata pazzesca !!!


non posso dire niente dei film...dopo aver visto la ricotta ho soprasseduto..una orchite terribile


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, dai posta!


che te credi che abbia paura??
che bel fusto che sei


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, dai posta!





moltimodi ha detto:


> Non volevo commentare... ma hai ragione.


posso ANCHE chiedere scusa, ma il mio pensiero resta tale e quale.


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Per me i film di Pasolini sono una cacata pazzesca !!!


Tutto è opinabile e soggettivo.


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che te credi che abbia paura??
> che bel fusto che sei


 
maronna mi son spaventata...sei una così bella figliola e mi posti quella cagata lì?


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> posso ANCHE chiedere scusa, ma il mio pensiero resta tale e quale.


Se non sono sentite, le scuse è molto meglio non farle... non pensi?


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che te credi che abbia paura??
> che bel fusto che sei


Eri sotto un terzo grado??? Hai una luce sparata in faccia... non si vede bene.
Li sono brutto...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> maronna mi son spaventata...sei una così bella figliola e mi posti quella cagata lì?


non volevo far sfigurare gli altri due... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ed era il meglio sulla piazza


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non volevo far sfigurare gli altri due...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stavi chattando in web cam col pupazzetto vero??


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> stavi chattando in web cam col pupazzetto vero??


ma sei scema???????????


----------



## Bruja (28 Luglio 2008)

*Toujours*



Toujours ha detto:


> Per me i film di Pasolini sono una cacata pazzesca !!!


Le inclinazioni fecali non si discutono ....  
Bruja


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sei scema???????????


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

anche a me, duole dirlo, ma non sono mai piaciuti nè i film nè i libri.

e ora lapidatemi ma con gentilezza che sono malata (d'amor)


----------



## Old Toujours (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non posso dire niente dei film...dopo aver visto la ricotta ho soprasseduto..una orchite terribile


la ricotta Potëmkin ?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eri sotto un terzo grado??? Hai una luce sparata *in faccia...* non si vede bene.


ma quella non è la faccia!!!


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> la ricotta Potëmkin ?


la ricotta e punto.
sono pure rimasta offesa dopo quella proiezione...


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me, duole dirlo, ma non sono mai piaciuti nè i film nè i libri.
> 
> e ora lapidatemi ma con gentilezza che sono malata (d'amor)


A molti non piaceva... mica bisogna lapidare qualcuno. A me fa cacare Picasso e il suo cubismo.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se non sono sentite, le scuse è molto meglio non farle... non pensi?


Appunto potevo evitere di scivere cio che ho scritto, questo si, ed adeguarmi a fare l'ipocrita ... la questione e' che non mi piacciono i puritani/moralisti/perbenisti del cazzo.


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A molti non piaceva... mica bisogna lapidare qualcuno. *A me fa cacare Picasso e il suo cubismo*.


 
Nooooooooooooooooo....


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto potevo evitere di scivere cio che ho scritto, questo si, ed adeguarmi a fare l'ipocrita ... la questione e' che non mi piacciono i puritani/moralisti/perbenisti del cazzo.


a chi ti riferisci?
dire una cattiveria è da stronzi, non da puritani moralisti o perbenisti.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

*fatto 30 faccio 31*



moltimodi ha detto:


> A molti non piaceva... mica bisogna lapidare qualcuno. A me fa cacare Picasso e il suo cubismo.















allora la dico tutta:
non sopporto:
kubrick
fellini
moravia


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> la ricotta Potëmkin ?


e L'Accattone? tanto per dirne uno.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> a chi ti riferisci?
> dire una cattiveria è da stronzi, non da puritani moralisti o perbenisti.


Brugole', io sono spontanea, son cosi, quando leggo certe cose scoppio ... OK?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

*Noooooooooooooooooo*

Sono andata a mangiarmi l'anguria e mi son persa MM


----------



## Old Toujours (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> e L'Accattone? tanto per dirne uno.


no mari', mi spiace ... non reggo proprio lui ... mai retti più di 15 minuti per lui e/o Fellini ...


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eri sotto un terzo grado??? Hai una luce sparata in faccia... non si vede bene.
> Li sono brutto...



MM, curiosity... ma quanti anni hai?

Ps: data la giornata, vero... chiarisco che e' solo curiosita'...


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> no mari', mi spiace ... non reggo proprio lui ... mai retti più di 15 minuti per lui e/o Fellini ...




















   per questa volta ti perdono


----------



## Old Toujours (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> per questa volta ti perdono


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


>


se ti perdona lei ti lapido io!!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> *La cosa peggiore e' che trombo ma non vengo...*
> 
> Senti mi cucchiaino di zucchero contro l'acidita'?


cambia fantino


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> se ti perdona lei ti lapido io!!!!



ma va che sei una tenerona tu


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brugole', io sono spontanea, son cosi, quando leggo certe cose scoppio ... OK?


Scusa Mari' ma l'essere spontanei non autorizza nessuno a usare situazioni private (che volendo potresti riferire a te stessa, tra l'altro) nel tentativo di offendere...

Perchè allora il moralismo e l'ipocrisia è quello di citare e parlare di non doversi sentir offesi da chi tocca certi infimi livelli e poi quei livelli raggiungere...


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi sbrana chi?


certo questi giorni ho immaginato di leggere di lancillotto & co. solo per dirne una


----------



## Old Toujours (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> se ti perdona lei ti lapido io!!!!


:0012 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   rovaci


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> :0012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusa Mari' ma l'essere spontanei non autorizza nessuno a usare situazioni private (che volendo potresti riferire a te stessa, tra l'altro) nel tentativo di offendere...
> 
> Perchè allora il moralismo e l'ipocrisia è quello di citare e parlare di non doversi sentir offesi da chi tocca certi infimi livelli e poi quei livelli raggiungere...


AH, perche quando lei dice a me questo e' tutto OK vero?



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei di una tale maleducazione e presunzione che è l'ultima volta che ti rispondo.
> * Devi ben aver frequentato certe forumiste, ne hai imparato lo stile raffinato.*


Con chi del forum ce l'aveva eh?


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tredicenni e quattordicenni devastati dalla povertà sono solo prede per un uomo adulto, benestante e di cultura.


non mi risulta affatto che violentasse ragazzini di 13 anni.
gli piacevano i ragazzi giovani, è vero... ma non ne ha mai fatto mistero, prendendosi palate di merda dall'italia ben pensante e bigotta di quel periodo. perfino la sinistra lo criticò per il fatto di essere omosessuale e di non farne mistero.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Cos'è DOL? cosìè metrò?


lascia perdere e pensa alla salute


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> AH, perche quando lei dice a me questo e' tutto OK vero?


Non ho notato nulla del genere riferito da lei a te prima della tua uscita...

Sempre disposto a valutare diversamente se mi riporti il punto...


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non ho notato nulla del genere riferito da lei a te prima della tua uscita...
> 
> Sempre disposto a valutare diversamente se mi riporti il punto...


ah bhè se sei disposto a valutare diversamente ......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non mi risulta affatto che violentasse ragazzini di 13 anni.
> gli piacevano i ragazzi giovani, è vero... ma non ne ha mai fatto mistero, prendendosi palate di merda dall'italia ben pensante e bigotta di quel periodo. perfino la sinistra lo criticò per il fatto di essere omosessuale e di non farne mistero.


Non so perché si debba dare del bigotto chi non trova una bella azione avere rapporti sessuali  dei ragazzi minorenni che lui definiva puri e non contaminati dalla civiltà dei consumi (a pagamento o circuendo col fascino del benessere)e che omosessuali non erano. Se per non essere considerati bigotti bisogna considerare tutto questo normale mi autodefinisco bigotta.


----------



## La Lupa (28 Luglio 2008)

WOW!!! Evvai!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Non posso non partecipare!!!

Io odio KAFKA con tutto il mio intestino!!!!




E adesso dico un poesia:

Anche io detesto i puritani/benpensanti... e bla bla ma:

A parte che continuate a scriverlo, ma io qua sopra non ne vedo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sarebbero comunque più tollerabili dei maleducati/erotomani/pornoesibizionisti che speriamo a gesù bambino, si allontanino quanto prima.


Chi non considerasse questo forum alla sua propria altezza intellettiva... bè... che dire... si allontanasse pure.
Già ci provò Chen ad illuminarci di cotanta sapienza e... l'abbiamo rinchiuso. (a dire il vero s'è auto-carcerato).
CHe ci volete fare... siamo caproni... lasciateci sguazzare nel nostro letame.
Son certa ci siano forum che anelano all'illuminazione.
Andate in pace.


Checchè si facciano discorsi un giorno sì e l'altro anche su libertà più o meno legate e soffocate dalle ristrettezze mentali dello "staff"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  questo resta uno dei pochissimi forum con moderazione quasi assente o talvolta nulla e che si limita a spostare i topic che si incendiano, in appositi spazi.

Per evitare (a chi non l'avesse capito) che l'erotomane di passaggio, vedendo un pò di pelo e leggendo di orgasmi che solmigliano a convulsioni, scambiasse questo posto per quello che non è: cioè un forum di incontri.
Sessuali. Incontri sessuali, eh.

Che qua c'è gente che soffre.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




In tutti i sensi.


last bu not... non sopporto (lamentela personalissima) di vedere insultata continuamente Persa & Ritrovata che è sicuramente la persona più ben educata e misurata che ci sia qua sopra.

Potrà essere simpatica, antipatica, perbenista o quello che vi pare ma troppo spesso leggo dei commenti rivolti a lei, come se fosse la signora e padrona del forum. 

Non capisco davvero da cosa nasca tutta questa acredine perchè Persichella proprio si vede ad occhio nudo che non se lo merita.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Poi c'avevo anche altre cose ma adesso...


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ah bhè se sei disposto a valutare diversamente ......


per me oggi sta facendo il precisino perche' gli manca oscuro da attaccare a freddo...


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so perché si debba dare del bigotto chi non trova una bella azione avere rapporti sessuali dei ragazzi minorenni che lui definiva puri e non contaminati dalla civiltà dei consumi (a pagamento o circuendo col fascino del benessere)e che omosessuali non erano. Se per non essere considerati bigotti bisogna considerare tutto questo normale mi autodefinisco bigotta.


Persa non si può ridurre la poesia a tutto questo.


----------



## lale75 (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> www.Divorzioonline.com


Grazie


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> per me oggi sta facendo il precisino perche' gli manca oscuro da attaccare a freddo...


 
Al limite lo attaccherei al muro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma a freddo, senza esser stato provocato...direi praticamente mai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Attendo illuminazioni...


----------



## Bruja (28 Luglio 2008)

*unodinoi*



unodinoi ha detto:


> certo questi giorni ho immaginato di leggere di lancillotto & co. solo per dirne una


 
... é vero, hai avuto involontariamente un bell'aiuto alla tua immaginazione, e quella ha la caratterisatica di colorare in positivo o in negativo tutto ciò con cui ci rapportiamo, in base alla sensazione ed all'opportunità del momento.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa non si può ridurre la poesia a tutto questo.


Cosa c'entra la poesia?
Però se una bella poesia parla di ribellione all'ipocrisia è apprezzabile ...lo è un po' meno se pensi che chi apprezzava la purezza scevra da contiminazioni borghesi proprio i mezzi borghesi utilizzava a suo uso e consumo.


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra la poesia?
> Però se una bella poesia parla di ribellione all'ipocrisia è apprezzabile ...lo è un po' meno se pensi che chi apprezzava la purezza scevra da contiminazioni borghesi proprio i mezzi borghesi utilizzava a suo uso e consumo.


Ho sempre amato l'arte, senza giudicare gli uomini che la fanno. O le donne.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non ho notato nulla del genere riferito da lei a te prima della tua uscita...
> 
> Sempre disposto a valutare diversamente se mi riporti il punto...


vedi Fedi' la cosa va letta in vari post/sezioni, non sono uscita di testa da un momento all'altro ... a me personalmente "Perduta" non e' simpatica OK?

Quell'aria di falsa "Bizzoga" mi sta sui coglioni OK?


Il suo scandalizzarsi per poco rompe il calzo OK


Quell'aria di dover bacchettare e fare da maestrina in un sito/forum di tradimente e cazzi vari e' fuori luogo ... qui non si viene a prendere lezioni di punto a croce.

Perduta mi scazza!

Penso di aver detto tutto.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> WOW!!! Evvai!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


posso riassumere?

tutto sto' ammmmore cosmico t'e' arrivato, stanotte?

avrai come tutti qua, un foglio con una riga tirata in mezzo, ove separi le teste di kaiser dalle altre, SECONDO IL TUO PERSONALE METRO DI GIUDIZIO...

o no? l'hai gia' strappato?...brava!...


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Al limite lo attaccherei al muro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


illuminazioni da me?

e che lavoro all'Enel?

la risposta e' solo dentro di te...pero' e' sbagliata...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Luglio 2008)

A me mi fate morir dal ridere...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...

Ma io mi dico...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ma siete cresciuti nelle parrocchie, che avete tutto sto terrore di essere scambiati per bigotti???  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ora sta a vedere che... ce l'avete un figlio adolescente?

Eh?

Io non le conosco le vostre storie... ma uno di voi ce l'avrà pure un figlio adolescente no?

Io vorrei vedervi a voi se vi accorgeste che il vostro bambinello tredicenne vi porta a casa le mutande macchiate di sangue... e un giorno... e la settimana dopo... e che poi vi accorgete, perchè ve ne dovete accorgere! che c'ha il culo sfondato...

Ma sai, era un poeta*.   

	
	
		
		
	


	









* che non me ne frega un cazzo di Pasolini che un pò mi piace un pò no; ma non è possibile che per far i pazzeschi a tutti i costi bisogna dire di passare sul culo dei propri figli.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> WOW!!! Evvai!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


le altre cose no, ti prego...
va bene essere forti ma dopo il last bu lasciaci tempo di riprenderci...


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> vedi Fedi' la cosa va letta in vari post/sezioni, non sono uscita di testa da un momento all'altro ... a me personalmente "Perduta" non e' simpatica OK?
> 
> Quell'aria di falsa "Bizzoga" mi sta sui coglioni OK?
> 
> ...


Posso benissimo capirlo, come credo che ognuno di noi abbia chi gli stia pesantemente sui coglioni....ma questo, ribadisco, non autorizza a cadere in atteggiamenti che tu stessa hai deprecato e stigmatizzato più volte se fatto da altre/i...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ho sempre amato l'arte, senza giudicare gli uomini che la fanno. O le donne.


Se vedi un bellissimo quadro tenero di una ragazzina lo ammiri ...ma se scopri che chi l'ha dipinto ha abusato della ragazza riesci ad apprezzare nello stesso modo il quadro?


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Posso benissimo capirlo, come credo che ognuno di noi abbia chi gli stia pesantemente sui coglioni....ma questo, ribadisco, non autorizza a cadere in atteggiamenti che tu stessa hai deprecato e stigmatizzato più volte se fatto da altre/i...


quoto. 
vedi che io con te non lo faccio?


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> illuminazioni da me?
> 
> e che lavoro all'Enel?
> 
> la risposta e' solo dentro di te...pero' e' sbagliata...


Quindi, in soldoni, hai detto una delle tue solite cazzate...ok, ne prendo atto!


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se vedi un bellissimo quadro tenero di una ragazzina lo ammiri ...ma se scopri che chi l'ha dipinto ha abusato della ragazza riesci ad apprezzare nello stesso modo il quadro?


Il quadro sì.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Il quadro sì.


Io no perché non vedo più tenerezza, ma il dolore e l'abuso.
E poi Pasolini non aveva semplici ambizioni poetiche, ma aveva un forte impegno civile e morale che era in contrasto con alcuni aspetti della sua vita.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quoto.
> vedi che io con te non lo faccio?


E mi pare di ripagarti profumatamente no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







ricattatrice!


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A me mi fate morir dal ridere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lupa Pasolini non ha mai abusato/violentato nessun ragazzo ... quelli che andavano con lui erano ragazzi di vita, di strada ... e ad alcuni di loro lui li ha tolti dalla strada dandogli una dignita', un futuro, che prima non avevano.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A me mi fate morir dal ridere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu dai per scontato che andasse con i 13enni?
ne hai le prove o vai in fiducia perché lo dice persa?
sei faziosa da fare schifo anche quando faresti solo bene a tacere tanto sono insulse e fuori da ogni logica le cose che scrivi.
con l'asterisco facci un tatuaggio in mezzo agli occhi sulla tua fronte.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quindi, in soldoni, hai detto una delle tue solite cazzate...ok, ne prendo atto!


bravo segnamele, che quando arrivo a 100 me finisci l'album...

pero' se me dai la dritta per finirlo prima, ti ringrazio...

anche tu mica scherzi...

me sa che te sottovaluti...


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lupa Pasolini non ha mai abusato/violentato nessun ragazzo ... quelli che andavano con lui erano ragazzi di vita, di strada ... e ad alcuni di loro lui li ha tolti dalla strada dandogli una dignita', un futuro, che prima non avevano.


Infatti.


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A me mi fate morir dal ridere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guarda che bambini non ne ha mai stuprati. mi pare completamente un discorso inopportuno


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Posso benissimo capirlo, come credo che ognuno di noi abbia chi gli stia pesantemente sui coglioni....ma questo, ribadisco, non autorizza a cadere in atteggiamenti che tu stessa hai deprecato e stigmatizzato più volte se fatto da altre/i...


Nessuno e' perfetto come vedi, posso sbagliare anche io, volendo.


----------



## Bruja (28 Luglio 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> E mi pare di ripagarti profumatamente no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Saresti così cortese da aumentare il corpo della tua firma...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lupa Pasolini non ha mai abusato/violentato nessun ragazzo ... quelli che andavano con lui erano ragazzi di vita, di strada ... e ad alcuni di loro lui li ha tolti dalla strada dandogli una dignita', un futuro, che prima non avevano.





Anna A ha detto:


> tu dai per scontato che andasse con i 13enni?
> ne hai le prove o vai in fiducia perché lo dice persa?
> sei faziosa da fare schifo anche quando faresti solo bene a tacere tanto sono insulse e fuori da ogni logica le cose che scrivi.
> con l'asterisco facci un tatuaggio in mezzo agli occhi sulla tua fronte.


diciamo che umanamente pasolini non era proprio il massimo.
marì....pur se ragazzini di vita sempre ragazzini erano.
perchè siccome è pasolini non è grave?


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> bravo segnamele, che quando arrivo a 100 me finisci l'album...
> 
> pero' se me dai la dritta per finirlo prima, ti ringrazio...
> 
> ...


lo dico sempre io che si castra e non dà il meglio di sè qui dentro.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo dico sempre io che si castra e non dà il meglio di sè qui dentro.


e' timido...


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> diciamo che umanamente pasolini non era proprio il massimo.
> marì....pur se ragazzini di vita sempre ragazzini erano.
> perchè siccome è pasolini non è grave?


lo stupro è un altra cosa
caso mai era deprecabile quanto lo sono tutti gli uomini che vanno con prostitute giovanissime.ok


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo stupro è un altra cosa
> caso mai era deprecabile quanto lo sono tutti gli uomini che vanno con prostitute giovanissime.ok


ma dai minnie. cosa vuol dire?
non li stuprava ma faceva sesso con ragazzini giovani costretti a battere pagandoli.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo stupro è un altra cosa
> caso mai era deprecabile quanto lo sono tutti gli uomini che vanno con prostitute giovanissime.ok



Ma noi ci siam capite eh? ALMENO!


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma noi ci siam capite eh? ALMENO!


----------



## La Lupa (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *posso riassumere?*
> 
> tutto sto' ammmmore cosmico t'e' arrivato, stanotte?
> 
> ...


No, grazie.

Faccio da me.


Interpreto... il mio personale metro di giudizio esiste, come è ovvio, ed è molto disponibile a cambiare idea.

Spesso non glie ne viene proprio dato modo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo stupro è un altra cosa
> caso mai era deprecabile quanto lo sono tutti gli uomini che vanno con prostitute giovanissime.ok


Certo.
Ma nessuno me li propone come esempi di moralità.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


Perche' fai cosi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   lo sai che a te ci tengo


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che bambini non ne ha mai stuprati. mi pare completamente un discorso inopportuno


 
Se anche così fosse....credo che tutta la polemica montata mettendola sul personale mi pare alquanto sterile... e volutamente forzata...per dire altro!


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' fai cosi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idem
ma se uno va a scopare con un ragazzino di 15 anni e mi dice che non è stupro perchè lui fa la vita mi sembra una scemenza 
così come mi irrita il definirlo solo deprecabile


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Nessuno e' perfetto come vedi, posso sbagliare anche io, volendo.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se anche così fosse....credo che tutta la polemica montata *mettendola sul personale *mi pare alquanto sterile... e volutamente forzata...per dire altro!


E chi la buttata sul personale Fedi'?


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No, grazie.
> 
> Faccio da me.
> 
> ...



beh e' gia' un passo importante, l'ammissione...

per la seconda che hai detto.... bisogna accontentarsi, mica si puo' avere tutto...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> diciamo che umanamente pasolini non era proprio il massimo.
> marì....pur se ragazzini di vita sempre ragazzini erano.
> perchè siccome è pasolini non è grave?


 era lui il primo a riconoscere a se stesso che usare dei ragazzini per soddisfare la sua libido era qualcosa che lo faceva passare notti in preda ai deliri che la sua coscienza urlava.
se conoscete la sua vita e le sue opere, dovreste sapere quanto dolore si portava dentro. anzi, la sua vita è stata un dolore, tanto è vero che era visibilissima pure nei tratti del suo volto.
dategli del pervertito, se vi fa sentire meglio... ma prima di farlo dovreste esservi trovati nella sua stessa condizione di vita, perchè nulla è come il vivere per capire.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se anche così fosse....*credo che tutta la polemica montata mettendola sul personale mi pare alquanto sterile... e volutamente forzata...per dire altr*o!


mi puoi illuminare?


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma nessuno me li propone come esempi di moralità.


infatti.non c'entra niente la moralità


----------



## La Lupa (28 Luglio 2008)

Risposta cumulativa:

Vedi   ***   del mio post.

Il mio commento non era su/di/per Pasolini, ma sul fatto di avere il terrore di essere giudicati bigotti.

E in virtù di quel terrore sposare qualunque cosa sia "diversa".


Poi... se la volete capire bene; se vi sentite chiamati in causa ancora meglio; se siete capaci di ragionare gli uni con gli altri, buon per tutti.


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> *era lui il primo a riconoscere a se stesso che usare dei ragazzini per soddisfare la sua libido era qualcosa che lo faceva passare notti in preda ai deliri che la sua coscienza urlava.*
> .


e quindi perchè ti irriti se lo si dice?


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> idem
> ma se uno va a scopare con un ragazzino di 15 anni e mi dice che non è stupro perchè lui fa la vita mi sembra una scemenza
> così come mi irrita il definirlo solo deprecabile


Qui ci vuole Bruja con i suoi greci a parlare di rapporti omosessuali con giovani creature/muse ... la pedofelia e' altro.

*BRUJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!*


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma noi ci siam capite eh? ALMENO!


non quando entri nella sfera  personale


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Qui ci vuole Bruja con i suoi greci a parlare di rapporti omosessuali con giovani creature/muse ... la pedofelia e' altro.
> 
> *BRUJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!*


ma chissenefrega della pedofilia e degli antichi greci??
andare con dei ragazzini giovani approfittando della loro condizione di povertà e ignoranza mi fa schifo fatto sia dai greci, che da pasolini che da chiunque.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> era lui il primo a riconoscere a se stesso che usare dei ragazzini per soddisfare la sua libido era qualcosa che lo faceva passare notti in preda ai deliri che la sua coscienza urlava.
> se conoscete la sua vita e le sue opere, dovreste sapere quanto dolore si portava dentro. anzi, la sua vita è stata un dolore, tanto è vero che era visibilissima pure nei tratti del suo volto.
> dategli del pervertito, se vi fa sentire meglio... ma prima di farlo dovreste esservi trovati nella sua stessa condizione di vita, perchè nulla è come il vivere per capire.


Conosco gli scritti sul suo dolore, dolore che non credo che nascesse dal fare sesso con adulti consenzienti e in grado di autodeterminarsi.
Ognuno si trova nella condizione di vita in cui si trova e lui era in una condizione di potere e i ragazzi no.
Infatti io parlavo di lui e non dei ragazzi.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> era lui il primo a riconoscere a se stesso che usare dei ragazzini per soddisfare la sua libido era qualcosa che lo faceva passare notti in preda ai deliri che la sua coscienza urlava.
> se conoscete la sua vita e le sue opere, dovreste sapere quanto dolore si portava dentro. anzi, *la sua vita è stata un dolore, tanto è vero che era visibilissima pure nei tratti del suo volto.*
> dategli del pervertito, se vi fa sentire meglio... ma prima di farlo dovreste esservi trovati nella sua stessa condizione di vita, perchè nulla è come il vivere per capire.


aggiungici pure la morte del fratello al tempo della Malga Porzius, ad opera di altri partigiani ed il conflitto interiore per non debordare contro i comunisti...nonostante gli attacchi al Pci con anche le difese ai celerini...ma comunque per smerdare l'uomo...tutto fa brodo..


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma chissenefrega della pedofilia e degli antichi greci??
> andare con dei ragazzini giovani approfittando della loro condizione di povertà e ignoranza mi fa schifo fatto sia dai greci, che da pasolini che da chiunque.


Lo stesso deve valere anche con chi va con le ragazzine chiaramente.


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo stesso deve valere anche con chi va con le ragazzine chiaramente.


 
nell'identico modo certo


----------



## Bruja (28 Luglio 2008)

*chiedo scusa...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma nessuno me li propone come esempi di moralità.


Sai quanto stimi te e quello che sei qui dentro... ma in questo caso voglio solo puntualizzare che al massimo lo si poneva come esempio di letteratura e poesia... il suo percorso esistenziale non é in discussione, ognuno pensa quello che ritiene giusto.
La persona in sé non é certo accattivante né desta simpatie, ma i suoi libri, le sue poesie e soprattutto il suo pensiero non devono portare il marchio delle sue abitudini sessuali.... se così fosse dovremmo eliminare metà letteratura dell'ultimo secolo e qualcosa di quello prima. 
Infine noi sappiamo quello che certo giornalismo ha riferito, ma é lo stesso che NON dice delle persone che oggi stimiamo moltissimo, perfino alla memoria, il fetore del loro privato.
Per concludere.... Pasolini non può certamente essere un maestro di vita... ma non gli si deve negare che per molti é un letterato, un poeta ed un finissimo pensatore..... chissà, forse é perché ci é rtroppo vicino e ne conosciamo gli eccessi... avessimo vissuto ai tempi di Leonardo avremmo pensato lo stesso di lui perché non erano passati abbastanza secoli pieni di gloria a coprire la sua omosessualità con preferenze efebiche.
Comunque preciso che é solo la mia opinione, e comprendo che possa essere difficile sdoganare il letterato dall'uomo.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non quando entri nella sfera  personale


purtroppo sono umana e limitata a sbagliare, nessuno e' perfetto.


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Conosco gli scritti sul suo dolore, dolore che non credo che nascesse dal fare sesso con adulti consenzienti e in grado di autodeterminarsi.
> Ognuno si trova nella condizione di vita in cui si trova e lui era in una condizione di potere e i ragazzi no.
> Infatti io parlavo di lui e non dei ragazzi.


Infatti Anna parlava di lui, del SUO dolore. Bellissime parole Anna...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma nessuno me li propone come esempi di moralità.


ed è proprio qui che sbagli..
gli esempi utili non li troverai mai dai moralisti, perché quelli non ci hanno un cazzo da insegnare in termini di vita. più di dirti non si fa, cosa possono fare?

"fatti un giro nel quartiere, vieni a vedere" come cantavano gli articolo 31.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Risposta cumulativa:
> 
> Vedi *** del mio post.
> 
> ...


un comandamento nuovo...  gli uni e gli altri e come vi ho amato io
le note musicali metticele tu


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> purtroppo sono umana e limitata a sbagliare, nessuno e' perfetto.


ma certo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ed è proprio qui che sbagli..
> gli esempi utili non li troverai mai dai moralisti, perché quelli non ci hanno un cazzo da insegnare in termini di vita. più di dirti non si fa, cosa possono fare?
> 
> "fatti un giro nel quartiere, vieni a vedere" come cantavano gli articolo 31.


Cioè?
Prima di dire che delle cose sono delle porcherie bisogna farle?
Hai scelto male l'esempio del quartiere degli Articolo31 perché proprio lì io vivo e lavoro.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Saio quanto stimi te e quello che sei qui dentro... ma in questo caso voglio solo puntualizzare che al massimo lo si poneva come esempio di letteratura e poesia... il suo percorso esistenziale non é in discussione, ognuno pensa quello che ritiene giusto.
> La persona in sé non é certo accattivante né desta simpatie, ma i suoi libri, le sue poesie e soprattutto il suo pensiero non devono portare il marchio delle sue abitudini sessuali.... se così fosse dovremmo eliminare metà letteratura dell'ultimo secolo e qualcosa di quello prima.
> Infine noi sappiamo quello che certo giornalismo ha riferito, ma é lo stesso che NON dice chi delle persone che oggi stimiamo moltissimo, perfino alla memoria, il fetore del loro privato.
> Per concludere.... Pasolini non può certamente essere un maestro di vita... ma non gli si deve negare che per molti é un letterato, un poeta ed un finissimo pensatore..... chissà, forse é perché ci é rtroppo vicino e ne conosciamo gli eccessi...  avessimo vissuto ai tempi di Leonardo avremmo pensato lo stesso di lui perché non erano passati abbastanza secoli pieni di gloria a coprire la sua omosessualità con preferenze efebiche.
> ...


brava bruja, non avrei potuto fare di meglio!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




resta ilfatto che a me non piaceva o non comprendevo la sua grandezza ma giudicare la sua "arte" solo in base alle sue preferenze sessuali è sbagliato.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> brava bruja, non avrei potuto fare di meglio!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e qui casca l'asinello/a  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   tanto per rispettare le pari opportunita'


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Saio quanto stimi te e quello che sei qui dentro... ma in questo caso voglio solo puntualizzare che al massimo lo si poneva come esempio di letteratura e poesia... il suo percorso esistenziale non é in discussione, ognuno pensa quello che ritiene giusto.
> La persona in sé non é certo accattivante né desta simpatie, ma i suoi libri, le sue poesie e soprattutto il suo pensiero non devono portare il marchio delle sue abitudini sessuali.... se così fosse dovremmo eliminare metà letteratura dell'ultimo secolo e qualcosa di quello prima.
> Infine noi sappiamo quello che certo giornalismo ha riferito, ma é lo stesso che NON dice chi delle persone che oggi stimiamo moltissimo, perfino alla memoria, il fetore del loro privato.
> Per concludere.... *Pasolini non può certamente essere un maestro di vita... ma non gli si deve negare che per molti é un letterato, un poeta ed un finissimo pensatore.....* chissà, forse é perché ci é rtroppo vicino e ne conosciamo gli eccessi... avessimo vissuto ai tempi di Leonardo avremmo pensato lo stesso di lui perché non erano passati abbastanza secoli pieni di gloria a coprire la sua omosessualità con preferenze efebiche.
> ...


l'equivoco nasce da me che lo postavo per il piacere di leggerlo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Saio quanto stimi te e quello che sei qui dentro... ma in questo caso voglio solo puntualizzare che al massimo lo si poneva come esempio di letteratura e poesia... il suo percorso esistenziale non é in discussione, ognuno pensa quello che ritiene giusto.
> La persona in sé non é certo accattivante né desta simpatie, ma i suoi libri, le sue poesie e soprattutto il suo pensiero non devono portare il marchio delle sue abitudini sessuali.... se così fosse dovremmo eliminare metà letteratura dell'ultimo secolo e qualcosa di quello prima.
> Infine noi sappiamo quello che certo giornalismo ha riferito, ma é lo stesso che NON dice chi delle persone che oggi stimiamo moltissimo, perfino alla memoria, il fetore del loro privato.
> Per concludere.... Pasolini non può certamente essere un maestro di vita... ma non gli si deve negare che per molti é un letterato, un poeta ed un finissimo pensatore..... chissà, forse é perché ci é rtroppo vicino e ne conosciamo gli eccessi... avessimo vissuto ai tempi di Leonardo avremmo pensato lo stesso di lui perché non erano passati abbastanza secoli pieni di gloria a coprire la sua omosessualità con preferenze efebiche.
> ...


Il problema non era scindere l'uomo dall'opera cosa che è opportuno fare, ma per alcuni mi riesce difficile....soprattutto per un mio contemporaneo che non devo contestualizzare in un'altro cultura.
Il problema era proporre Pasolini come maestro per insegnare cosa sia l'ipocrisia (per dare poi dell'ipocrita a me ...in base a cosa non l'ho ancora capito...) ovvero un uomo che viveva (con consapevolezza e dolore) una situazione ipocrita di sfruttamento di chi esaltava ...mi sembrava un po' fuori luogo.
Poi certe sue analisi politiche sono senz'altro acute, ma quelle (almeno credo) non sono in così stridente contrasto con gli atti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'equivoco nasce da me che lo postavo per il piacere di leggerlo


Certo la poesia è profonda.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> aggiungici pure la morte del fratello al tempo della Malga Porzius, ad opera di altri partigiani ed il conflitto interiore per non debordare contro i comunisti...nonostante gli attacchi al Pci con anche le difese ai celerini...ma comunque per smerdare l'uomo...tutto fa brodo..


il pci lo ha criticato in modo aspro in più di una occasione e solo dopo anni e anni ha fatto una leggera autocritica...


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (28 Luglio 2008)

SI E' RESPIRATA ARIA GRAMA SOLO ALL'IMPATTO DELL'INGRESSO DI UTENTI PROVENIENTI DA ALTRI FORUM
ANCHE SE PUBBLICO, SI ERA INSTAURATA UNA CERTA INTIMITA' E, L'INGRESSO CONTEMPORANEO DI TANTI UTENTI HA SCOMBUSSOLATO UN PO'
PIU' CHE L'INGRESSO "DI BOTTO", CREDO ABBIA INFASTIDITO (LA PAROLA AGLI ANZIANI DI QUESTO FORUM, PER CONFERMA) IL FATTO CHE I PROVENIENTI DA "ALTROVE" HANNO TRASCORSO UN PERIODO PIUTTOSTO LUNGHETTO A PARLARE TRA LORO, QUI, DI COSE SUCCESSE SU ALTRO SITO INTERNET
PER IL RESTO, MI SEMBRA CHE ORA LE COSE SI SIANO SISTEMATE E, EVENTUALI ODI DEI "VECCHI" NEI CONFRONTI DI QUESTI "NUOVI" SIANO CASUALI: INFATTI, CI SONO VECCHI CHE TRA LORO SI SCANNANO COME CI SONO NUOVI CHE, TRA LORO, SI SCANNANO
QUESTO E' QUANTO MI APPARE: DOVESSI SBAGLIARMI, RITENETELA SOLO UNA MIA IDEA E CONSIDERAZIONE.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cioè?
> Prima di dire che delle cose sono delle porcherie bisogna farle?
> Hai scelto male l'esempio del quartiere degli Articolo31 perché proprio lì io vivo e lavoro.


sono delle porcherie o sono debolezze umane?
è facile non cadere se non sei gay e se non muori per il bacio di un ragazzino, tanto da tormentarti giorni e notti sapendo che prima o poi ci ricascherai... 
vedi, lui queste cose le viveva con una sofferenza che lo consumava dentro e si vedeva fuori... non era un menefreghista o un superficiale... 
posso dirti che ha vissuto con dolore ogni cosa della sua vita perché era consapevole di tutto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sono delle porcherie o sono debolezze umane?
> è facile non cadere se non sei gay e se non muori per il bacio di un ragazzino, tanto da tormentarti giorni e notti sapendo che prima o poi ci ricascherai...
> vedi, lui queste cose le viveva con una sofferenza che lo consumava dentro e si vedeva fuori... non era un menefreghista o un superficiale...
> posso dirti che ha vissuto con dolore ogni cosa della sua vita perché era consapevole di tutto.


Sono porcherie.
Non c'entra nulla essere gay o etero.
Che poi le porcherie siano anche debolezze umane non c'è dubbio e posso avere umana pietà e comprensione per chi soffre per i suoi errori ...ma molta di più per chi è vittima di quelle umane debolezze perché ancor più debole per età, cultura, condizioni economiche e sociali.


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vedi, lui queste cose le viveva con una sofferenza che lo consumava dentro e si vedeva fuori... non era un menefreghista o un superficiale...
> *posso dirti che ha vissuto con dolore ogni cosa della sua vita perché era consapevole di tutto*.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il pci lo ha criticato in modo aspro in più di una occasione e solo dopo anni e anni ha fatto una leggera autocritica...


certo che si' ...persino Togliatti e la Jotti furono "confinati" nell'abbaino di Botteghe Oscure, percio' figurati un Pasolini qualsiasi...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> certo che si' ...persino Togliatti e la Jotti furono "confinati" nell'abbaino di Botteghe Oscure, percio' figurati un Pasolini qualsiasi...


e nemmeno a farlo apposta il caro napolitano era uno di quelli...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono porcherie.
> Non c'entra nulla essere gay o etero.
> Che poi le porcherie siano anche debolezze umane non c'è dubbio e posso avere umana pietà e comprensione per chi soffre per i suoi errori ...ma molta di più per chi è vittima di quelle umane debolezze perché ancor più debole per età, cultura, condizioni economiche e sociali.


hai letto forse nelle mie parole un incoraggiamento allo sfruttamento della prostituzione minorenne maschile?
ho provato, a questo punto è giusto dire così e cioè che ho provato a parlare di pasolini come uomo, ma vedo che è difficilissimo rompere certi schemi morali, soprattutto se sono radicati in persone che hanno costruito la loro vita non facendo mai niente di male.
parli di comprensione verso chi sbaglia... ma come pensi di poter comprendere la sofferenza di un uomo come pasolini?
ti ha mai detto nessuno che l'intransigenza ogni tanto allontana?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai letto forse nelle mie parole un incoraggiamento allo sfruttamento della prostituzione minorenne maschile?
> ho provato, a questo punto è giusto dire così e cioè che ho provato a parlare di pasolini come uomo, ma vedo che è difficilissimo rompere certi schemi morali, soprattutto se sono radicati in persone che hanno costruito la loro vita non facendo mai niente di male.
> parli di comprensione verso chi sbaglia... ma come pensi di poter comprendere la sofferenza di un uomo come pasolini?
> ti ha mai detto nessuno che l'intransigenza ogni tanto allontana?


Certo chi ha rapporti con minorenni non lo posso capire.
E questa è l'unica cosa verso cui sono davvero intransigente e sono schemi (o principi?) che non ho nessuna intenzione di rompere.
Le persone sono i loro principi (citazione cinematografica)
Basta davvero molto meno per fare del male irrimediabile a un ragazzino o una ragazzina...ed è una cosa imperdonabile sia che la compia un poeta, un prete o un barbone.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo chi ha rapporti con minorenni non lo posso capire.
> E questa è l'unica cosa verso cui sono davvero intransigente e sono schemi (o principi?) che non ho nessuna intenzione di rompere.
> Le persone sono i loro principi (citazione cinematografica)
> Basta davvero molto meno per fare del male irrimediabile a un ragazzino o una ragazzina...ed è una cosa imperdonabile sia che la compia un poeta, un prete o un barbone.


non è vero che le persone sono i lorno principi. le persone sono la loro vita.
sul resto evito di rispondere ancora perchè continui a sostenere la tesi che io trovi normale pagare un minorenne per fare sesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è vero che le persone sono i lorno principi. le persone sono la loro vita.
> sul resto evito di rispondere ancora perchè continui a sostenere la tesi che io trovi normale pagare un minorenne per fare sesso.


Non ho detto che tu lo trovi normale, ma che io lo trovo talmente intollerabile da non poter apprezzare pienamente le parole di impegno civile di Pasolini.
Era una citazione ...comunque credo che sì le persone siano i loro principi... vissuti.
Esiste una margine di tolleranza per l'incoerenza e la fragilità umana ...ma è un margine che non consente di passare certi limiti...soprattutto per fatti reiterati e premeditati.


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Luglio 2008)

Ma ancora si rivanga Metropolis, DOL, tradimento...
Che palle...E' un pò come chiedersi almeno due volte all'anno perchè non esiste più il Congo Belga o la Guyana Olandese

Buscopann


----------



## Verena67 (28 Luglio 2008)

UCRAINA!!!!


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Tanto per essere precisa, perche' qui a volte si capisce un cazzo per un altro.

Non sono favorevole ai rapporti di uomini/donne con ragazzini. Punto.


Riesco ancora (data la mia venerabile eta'  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )   a distinguere l'Artista dall'uomo.

Poi se vogliamo dirla tutta, e qualcuno ha la puzza sotto al naso ... dovra' escludere la grandezza  dell'Artista Caravaggio, dall'uomo Caravaggio, che ne ha fatte di peggiori di Pasolini  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .

Buonaserata.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

*ohi mari'*

sei stata presichissima..


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Luglio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma ancora si rivanga Metropolis, DOL, tradimento...
> Che palle...E' un pò come chiedersi almeno due volte all'anno perchè non esiste più il Congo Belga o la Guyana Olandese
> 
> Buscopann


le hanno bombardate?


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sei stata presichissima..


Ecco perche ti ammo!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ecco perche ti ammo!


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>



lo so, non eri pronta a questa confessione


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Riesco ancora (data la mia venerabile eta'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'arte è arte. E basta. Più poeti e meno tecnici. E forse il mondo. Forse...


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2008)

Credo si debba sempre separare il giudizio sull'artista da quello sull'uomo.
Anche perchè, mentre è relativamente "facile" giudicare l'artista, giudicare l'uomo necessiterebbe di una qualche prudenza in più.


----------



## MK (29 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Credo si debba sempre separare il giudizio sull'artista da quello sull'uomo.
> Anche perchè, mentre è relativamente "facile" giudicare l'artista, giudicare l'uomo necessiterebbe di una qualche prudenza in più.


Verissimo...


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Verissimo...


Certo che si... ho copiato Gesù. Insomma, non proprio l'ultimo degli sprovveduti.


----------



## MK (29 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che si... ho copiato Gesù. Insomma, non proprio l'ultimo degli sprovveduti.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che si... ho copiato Gesù. Insomma, non proprio l'ultimo degli sprovveduti.


ma tu da dove  vieni?? (nel senso del forum..)
sei ex cosa?


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu da dove vieni?? (nel senso del forum..)
> sei ex cosa?


Dal nulla... sono novellino. Un giorno giravo qua e la sulla rete ed ho trovato la luce


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dal nulla... sono novellino. Un giorno giravo qua e la sulla rete ed ho trovato la luce


c'è sempre qualche pirla che la lascia accesa!


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'è sempre qualche pirla che la lascia accesa!


Pensionati del cazzo, senza dubbio... ma hai visto, è finita la cuccagna... il governo deve cancellare quasi un milione di pensioni sociali!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pensionati del cazzo, senza dubbio... ma hai visto, è finita la cuccagna... il governo deve cancellare quasi un milione di pensioni sociali!


ci sarà un proliferare di spacciatori di grattini!!!!


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pensionati del cazzo, senza dubbio... ma hai visto, è finita la cuccagna... il governo deve cancellare quasi un milione di pensioni sociali!


e che fa? li manda in romania?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pensionati del cazzo, senza dubbio... ma hai visto, è finita la cuccagna... il governo deve cancellare quasi un milione di pensioni sociali!


In compenso Mick Jagger ha avuto la sua pensione di 450 GBP al mese... quando e' giusto e' giusto...


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In compenso *Mick Jagger* ha avuto la sua pensione di 450 GBP al mese... quando e' giusto e' giusto...


Cosa??? Ma perchè, il criminale ora è andato in pensione? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Altro che Pasolini...


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e che fa? li manda in romania?


Io lo dico da tempo che tra un po' saremo noi italiani a ricominciare a emigrare... solo che, visti i precedenti, non ci vorrà nessuno!


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2008)

sappiamo tutti che se ci mettiamo a fare la lista degli artisti dalla vita dissoluta scriveremo per pagine e pagine.citiamo sempre quell'elegantone di wilde ....
peggio del caravaggio era il tassi che andava in giro a stuprare le donne dopo aver dipinto stanze di cardinali.
ripeto comunque :i rapporti con giovanissime prostitute è altrettanto grave quanto con giovani maschi (non è che la disperazione che spesso le spinge a questo delle prime debba essere minore )
ma niente giustifica il binomio omosessuale= pedofilo


----------



## MK (29 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> *sappiamo tutti che se ci mettiamo a fare la lista degli artisti dalla vita dissoluta scriveremo per pagine e pagine*.citiamo sempre quell'elegantone di wilde ....
> peggio del caravaggio era il tassi che andava in giro a stuprare le donne dopo aver dipinto stanze di cardinali.
> ripeto comunque :i rapporti con giovanissime prostitute è altrettanto grave quanto con giovani maschi (non è che la disperazione che spesso le spinge a questo delle prime debba essere minore )
> *ma niente giustifica il binomio omosessuale= pedofilo*


Leggevo stamattina su Repubblica di una sentenza di separazione che ha negato l'affido al padre perché contrario agli omosessuali.

Finalmente una bella notizia


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Leggevo stamattina su Repubblica di una sentenza di separazione che ha negato l'affido al padre perché contrario agli omosessuali.
> 
> Finalmente una bella notizia


Dove dove? ... l'articolo andava postato.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Sai che litigate?!


----------



## MK (29 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dove dove? ... l'articolo andava postato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pagina 15, tribunale di Catanzaro!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





C'è anche un bell'articolo sulla maternità che condivido in pieno.

Posti tu?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> sappiamo tutti che se ci mettiamo a fare la lista degli artisti dalla vita dissoluta scriveremo per pagine e pagine.citiamo sempre quell'elegantone di wilde ....
> peggio del caravaggio era il tassi che andava in giro a stuprare le donne dopo aver dipinto stanze di cardinali.
> ripeto comunque :i rapporti con giovanissime prostitute è altrettanto grave quanto con giovani maschi (non è che la disperazione che spesso le spinge a questo delle prime debba essere minore )
> ma niente giustifica il binomio omosessuale= pedofilo


E chi ha fatto questo abbinamento?
Ho avuto diversi colleghi omosessuoli validissimi di cui non ho mai neanche lontanamente sospettato...
Temo di non essere stata in grado di spiegarmi.
Bon...


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E chi ha fatto questo abbinamento?
> Ho avuto diversi colleghi omosessuoli validissimi di cui non ho mai neanche lontanamente sospettato...
> Temo di non essere stata in grado di spiegarmi.
> Bon...


non mi riferivo a te.
mi è rimasto impresso il discorso di lupa e non avevo voglia di andarlo a cercare


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Pagina 15, tribunale di Catanzaro!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO, posta tu ... oggi son lenta


----------



## MK (29 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, posta tu ... oggi son lenta


 
Marì leggo adesso, sorry... troppe cose da fare e incazzatura da far passare... uff...


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A me mi fate morir dal ridere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma che importa, basta apprezzare la poesia, tanto i figli sono sempre di qualcun'altro...


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> era lui il primo a riconoscere a se stesso che usare dei ragazzini per soddisfare la sua libido era qualcosa che lo faceva passare notti in preda ai deliri che la sua coscienza urlava.
> se conoscete la sua vita e le sue opere, dovreste sapere quanto dolore si portava dentro. anzi, la sua vita è stata un dolore, tanto è vero che era visibilissima pure nei tratti del suo volto.
> dategli del pervertito, se vi fa sentire meglio... ma prima di farlo dovreste esservi trovati nella sua stessa condizione di vita, perchè nulla è come il vivere per capire.


anna, ma solo perchè era consapevole di fare una cosa che non avrebbe dovuto essere fatta e ne soffriva e magari da tutto ciò ne scaturiva un'opera artistica, è tutto a posto...chi se ne fotte che soffriva!


----------

